# the saturday night thread



## Shelleeson (May 5, 2007)

so what are you all doing tonight?
anything interesting? or are you completely burned out after a long week and just chatting here on the site??






 this is me after a hard week.


----------



## Kyoji (May 5, 2007)

Spider-man 3!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ May 5 2007 said:


> Spider-man 3!










i'm off to the cinema to watch it tomorrow, so no spoilers


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2007)

I just came back from my cousin's wedding. I can't feel my legs because of those damn shoes, so I'm sitting in front of the PC, doing random stuff and watching TV...


----------



## spas (May 5, 2007)

All good for some having sunday off I sadly have to work it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But for now I will eat rich tea biscuits and listen to weird music.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 5, 2007)

well that's what happens when you were heels luv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  JKS
did you have a nice time?


----------



## Samutz (May 5, 2007)

It's Cinco de Mayo, and I live on the border. My co-workers and I are going to a party at a local bar and watching the De La Hoya vs Mayweather fight.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 5, 2007)

damn my ignorance 
*looks up Cindo de Mayo*


----------



## Wils (May 6, 2007)

Been watching the last snooker semi-final on telly and am shortly off to bed for a stint on Harvest Moon FoMT before sleepage. Although a Sunday and no work tomorrow, I'm not actually looking forward to it that much, as SWMBO has 'hinted' that she wants me to mow the lawns in the morning. Bugger.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

well tell  SWMBO according to the weather forecast it should be raining tomorrow


----------



## qusai (May 6, 2007)

Cramming three villians in one spiderman movie was not a good idea. Couldn't go in depth of any of them really. Would have loved the movie if venom was the only villian and if the symbiot came down just like in the comic the first time (it came down like it was supposed to the second time)


----------



## Little (May 6, 2007)

I'm watching good ol' two pints and playing gunbound on and off haha. cos i got work tomorz so no going otu =(


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 6 2007 said:


> Cramming three villians in one spiderman movie was not a good idea. Couldn't go in depth of any of them really. Would have loved the movie if venom was the only villian and if the symbiot came down just like in the comic the first time (it came down like it was supposed to the second time)


dude wtf stop with the spoilers
i'm so pleased i'm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and can't read all the text


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 6 2007 said:


> I'm watching good ol' two pints and playing gunbound on and off haha. cos i got work tomorz so no going otu =(


damn  sorry to hear that


----------



## [M]artin (May 6, 2007)

Well, it's Cinco De Mayo, and as a Mexican, I feel it's my moral duty to get drunk off my ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My long night is gonna consist of imported tequila with buddies and the De La Hoya / Mayweather fight


----------



## Bridgy84 (May 6, 2007)

Not sure what i am gonna do tonight yet.  The world is full of possibility's.  Drinking, Sleeping, Drinking, Gaming, Drinking.  Yeah i might drink tonight!!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ May 6 2007, 12:19 AM)]Well, it's Cinco De Mayo, and as a Mexican, I feel it's my moral duty to get drunk off my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwh damn and what a bad night that will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope you have a wonderful night sweetie


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

Sunday morning here.

Gotta go study, exams in 5 weeks ._.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ May 6 2007 said:


> Sunday morning here.
> 
> Gotta go study, exams in 5 weeks ._.







good luck with that honey


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ May 6 2007 said:


> Doing stuff with Costello. Probably play some pokermans.








  cool as feck


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2007)

... the hell are you talking abbott?


I don't even know you!


----------



## [M]artin (May 6, 2007)

*^* ahaha!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 6 2007 said:


> ... the hell are you talking abbott?
> 
> 
> I don't even know you!


*pulls bottom lip* are you talking to me costello


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2007)

Currently listening to Czech death metal (usenet is a wonderful thing) playing tetris waiting for washing to finish.


----------



## sirAnger (May 6, 2007)

I'm at fucking work right now. 9-5s are great except when they make you come in on weekends. Holiday weekends no less!

Happy Cinco de Mayo everybody!


----------



## [M]artin (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ May 5 2007 said:


> Doing stuff with Costello. Probably play some pokermans.


*^ I think Costy is talking about that, lollers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2007)

Had two cousins offer me something to do.

Cousin A: Ginormous Pig Pickin'. Those not from th' south may not know the pleasure... biggest pig you can find roasted slow and toasty to be tasty. Then you go and pick meat off'n it, and eat 'em up, YUM! Oh, and generally drink a lot of beer.

Cousin B: Watching *Monster House* on his big ol' 120" projection setup, then playing Guitar Hero II till _"I GOT BLISTERS ON ME FINGERS"_ on his 360.

Decision:
Cousin B, since I've got my kids this week, and he has a couple kids. We popped popcorn and had a nice wholesome night of it. Cool movie!
.. and I utterly killed on "Can You Hear Me Knockin'", and utterly sucked on "War Pigs", and DAG! "Crazy On You" is hard as hell on medium, I don't even wanna try it on hard!

edit: oh yeah, then I went and did some stuff with Costello, lol!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 6, 2007)

I stole your Costello. >=D


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2007)

Me and Costello are like.. best friends and all.. like, this one time, I saved his life y'know? and then he was like all grateful and stuff? and then he gave me three of his best pokermans! He's like French and all, yknow? So we like drink wine and eat bread that's like, really long and stuff? ..and this one time in band camp.. Costello, he had this flute y'know? and like, he... wait.. mom's calling me... brb.


----------



## MC DUI (May 6, 2007)

This thread wins!

Too bad it's already Sunday here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last night, now not, now not feeling as fun...


----------



## Flam9 (May 6, 2007)

I hung out with my brother and some friends.
Then we saw Costello at the mall (after all the stores were closed.  Don't know what he was still doing there.)


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ May 6 2007 said:


> This thread wins!
> 
> Too bad it's already Sunday here.
> 
> ...


awwwh hell i know what that's like, i woke up this morning still drunk.


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ May 6 2007 said:


> Me and Costello are like.. best friends and all.. like, this one time, I saved his life y'know? and then he was like all grateful and stuff? and then he gave me three of his best pokermans! He's like French and all, yknow? So we like drink wine and eat bread that's like, really long and stuff? ..and this one time in band camp.. Costello, he had this flute y'know? and like, he... wait.. mom's calling me... brb.



That's a long "brb" o_o


----------



## Caoimhin (May 6, 2007)

Man, please, noo! It's sunday evening.. That means: tomorrow is monday, thus I got to go to school :'(


----------



## Kyoji (May 7, 2007)

Spider man 3 was pretty good, he goes all emo though. I LOL'd so hard when he flipped his hair down over one eye..the whole movie was worth it just for that.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

i was just having a debate about spider-man 3 in another forum when he was walking along when he had the suit on and was all "look at me" LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so cocky


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

oh right it's like that is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



saturday night and nobody is partying


----------



## Kyoji (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ May 12 2007 said:


> oh right it's like that is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uh, am actually heading to a party here in a few minutes..


----------



## Caoimhin (May 12, 2007)

Saturday night and I'm sitting here. I'm so lonely X_X


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

well i hope you enjoy the party kyoji
caoimhin pull up a chair honey you aren't on your own


----------



## sirAnger (May 12, 2007)

I'm at work wishing I wasn't. =(


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 12, 2007)

Eurovision! lol


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 12 2007 said:


> I'm at work wishing I wasn't. =(
> 
> oh sorry babe but i'll party for you
> 
> ...


damn busted i just switched it over to see who wins it's like a crash you don't wanna look but you have to


----------



## [M]artin (May 12, 2007)

I'm all partied out from last night's city extravaganza, *LOOPTOPIA!*

It was one of the best things Chicago has ever done for itself. *Started at 5 PM Friday and went until 8 AM this morning.* There were indie bands, outdoor bars, and a shitload of partygoers from all over the city sprawled all across the downtown loop and the lakeside. There were mini dance clubs going on in alleyways (no lie, I bodysurfed a crowd from atop a DJ booth in a freakin alley, how cool is that?), all the museums were open all night long for free, and the major theaters were open with free miniplays and movies all night long as well. Hotels were lowered to 99 bucks for the night to accommodate the event, and there were even aerobics sessions and yoga classes in the morning. There was also a huge breakfast dealie that took place for us Looptopians at 7am. Best of all, the event was FREE!

Seriously though, if they host this again next year, you all gotta come up here to Chicago to get in on the action, it was a blast!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

that sounds like one amazing night


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 12, 2007)

Serbiaaaaa! lol


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

well like i said on a different forum the uk can fly the flag from somewhere.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 12, 2007)

30 mins till its sunday, Damn im bored


----------



## Shelleeson (May 12, 2007)

well that's what this thread is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relieving boredom


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

woohoo saturday again


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 19, 2007)

I've worked all week and now I'm going to go and get drunk (unlike Psyfira who just get's drunk every day, she might even get payed for it)

edit: have fun everyone...


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

will you be going out to get drunk or are you staying in?


----------



## sirAnger (May 19, 2007)

I'm calling my friend and apologizing for peeing in his computer. Then I'm going to a baseball game with friends. Go Tigers!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

you didn't, the same computer from last night...........dude.


----------



## sirAnger (May 19, 2007)

Nah. It'd be funny if I did though.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

cheeky
god for a minute there i really believed you'd done it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wow a baseball game i hope you have a nice time there


----------



## squirt1000 (May 19, 2007)

Whoa, That time of the week already! Dude, You seriously peed in your mates comp? I once peed on a mates head after a very heavy session and a bad sleeping plan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a fun evening all....


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

oh squirt i've done alot worse than that it's nothing that can be said on here. we have to think of the children don't wanna scare 'em now do we


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 19, 2007)

I'm studying the Krebs/TCA cycle and trying to figure out why books quote 36ATP molecules when others quote 38ATP molecules from 1 molecule of glucose. Something to do with NADH has to cross the mitochondrial membrane to enter the ETS?????

F'ing semester 4 exam


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

OMG you just said a bunch of stuff and it didn't mean a go damn thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope that the studying goes well and if you need any help you know who not to ask.


----------



## sirAnger (May 19, 2007)

I understood some of those words.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 19 2007 said:


> I understood some of those words.


geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well i saw glucose and that made sense other than that i was lost or were you on about what i said


----------



## mthrnite (May 19, 2007)

^^^ It's over my head... but hell, Parasite Eve was over my head.

.. and I didn't really like the controls either.

anyway:

What am I doing tonight?

Preparing for a move. I'm moving into my (recently deceased) dad's house soon, and have a lot of heart wrenching work to do to get it compatible with me and my kids. They like it there though, loooooots more room to play. So my kids loving it slightly offsets my having to box up most of my dad's and mom's stuff.

Toys in the attic, and all that. Maybe I'll find my old X-Men comics... and my army hat that my mom hated (though I'm banking she threw that away.) I'm sure it's gonna be a Pandora's Box (what's with all the Aerosmith references already!?) going through everything.. smiles, tears, smiles, tears, lather, rinse, repeat.

Anyway, wish me luck, and I hope everyone has a nice safe Saturday night.

Don't do anything I would do.


----------



## ShadowXP (May 19, 2007)

So my DS has fucking actually vanished.

I played it in bed Thursday night, I have like a basket-type thing where I keep my iPod, phone etc. at night, placed it in there, in the morning it was gone.

FUCKING PIXIES


----------



## squirt1000 (May 19, 2007)

I know molecules are small and glucose is in lucozade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Krebs? Didnt ya mean crabs? Like :


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

mthrnite my heart goes out to you. if you ever need to talk just send me a pm i'm always there to lend an ear.


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ May 19 2007 said:


> So my DS has fucking actually vanished.
> 
> I played it in bed Thursday night, I have like a basket-type thing where I keep my iPod, phone etc. at night, placed it in there, in the morning it was gone.
> 
> FUCKING PIXIES


yeh it was me i pinched it


----------



## ShadowXP (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ May 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ May 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So my DS has fucking actually vanished.
> ...


----------



## Shelleeson (May 19, 2007)

i'm sowwy honey your door was open and i couldn't resist it


----------



## squirt1000 (May 19, 2007)

Avast, The Pompy Pirate Pixies strike again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonder if they sing like the underpants gnomes do it southpark? Lol


----------



## Mehdi (May 19, 2007)

my saturday night


----------



## ShadowXP (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Avast, The Pompy Pirate Pixies strike again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEVON! Home of Piskies. Take them back please


----------



## squirt1000 (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, We revoked their passports when they were kicked out.... Try Cornwall they let anyone in


----------



## lagman (May 20, 2007)

Bizarre Creatures Weekend on Animal Planet. Woot!


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ May 19 2007 said:


> So my DS has fucking actually vanished.
> 
> I played it in bed Thursday night, I have like a basket-type thing where I keep my iPod, phone etc. at night, placed it in there, in the morning it was gone.
> 
> ...


Dude, mix that shit with random ass YouTube videos and you'll be fucked for hours. Seriously man, killed many an hour by using that recipe.


----------



## Mehdi (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ May 20 2007, 03:45 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice tip imma try it out today


----------



## TLSpartan (May 20, 2007)

Its sunday in Australia. I did however watch foxtel till 3 am last night though


----------



## ShadowXP (May 20, 2007)

Day #3 and it's still missing :'(


----------



## TLSpartan (May 20, 2007)

My 1GB micro sd has been gone for 6 days. its in my dads car I think


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 9, 2007)

well i'm off to watch any dream will do then i'm back.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 10, 2007)

*blinks* You can't possibly mean that crap on BBC one? A night in lamenting the abscene of my friends by wrestling with a myspace layout suddenly doesn't seem so bad...


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 10, 2007)

oy i really enjoyed watching it. i'm gonna miss it.


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't believe you just said that...


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 10, 2007)

Is that a UK-only show?


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 10, 2007)

i dunno honey, i think so. 
www.bbc.co.uk/joseph/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



`


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 16, 2007)

woot


----------



## mrSmiles (Jun 17, 2007)

i had an interview earlier today(got the job) and now im not going to be doing anything


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 18, 2007)

It's late but I ran sprints with a few people I had just met. 'Twas much fun.


----------

